# Captain Titus?



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

So the new 40k game that is coming to consoles looks awesome, but who the hell is Captain Titus? As far as I can tell, on lexicanum, all the captains of the Ultramarines are accounted for, especially all of the battle companies. 

Is this just relic messing up the fluff? Like they did with Force Commanders? (seriously I was blown when I realized force comander was not a real command unit in space marine ranks.)


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

If you are on lexicanum then scroll all the way down to bottom and click on Titus, basically he's a captain they made specifically for this game. I personally do not see him really getting fleshed out any more by GW


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well it all depends on when the game takes place.  Just look at Ultramarines the movie. They have Captain Severus for Second Company and then Portus (cant remember the name) taking over after him. Well in the recent timeline its Captain Sicarus whose the captain of Second, but it doesnt have to mean he's for the past 10,000 years.  What I mean is that if it takes place before the msot recent timeline, it doesnt screw with the fluff.

And Force Commander is an inofficial rank that the highest ranking officer gets if there is two of him. Imagine two companies of 2 different Chapters would meet on the same planet. Then there would be two company captains, the one with most experience would normally get the higher honour of leading, thus becoming Force Commander. However I have no idea what rank he might have in DOW2 and how he would outmanuerver Captain Thule in leadership.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

If your worrying about how canon he is, then I can ensure you that he (and everything Relic has done) is entirely canon.

And who he is? 



> *CAPTAIN TITUS*
> 
> Captain Titus of the Ultramarines has fought for the Imperium for more than 150 years. Although considered a relatively young Space Marine, he is a decorated veteran of major campaigns waged across the galaxy – his exploits have earned him a reputation as one of the mightiest Ultramarines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

CJay said:


> Is this just relic messing up the fluff? Like they did with Force Commanders? (seriously I was blown when I realized force comander was not a real command unit in space marine ranks.)


In all fairness, Force Commander was a rank in the previous Marine codex, which would have been out when Relic first made DoW


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

+1 for what forkmaster said. There is 10,000 years of history to play. 

Also Force Commander did actually used to be a rank 3rd edition and earlier. It was a sort of interim commander appointed for a specific campaign or battle. Usually a veteran brother. This could be done when you needed to subdivide the company or if you were training another marine in the arts of command.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Wasnt Titus the ultramarines captain cameoing in Fire Warrior?

Also I thought the full name of the first captain was Titus Agemman.


----------

